# can i torch my polyps



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Ok the aptasia I was talking about in another post that was on my zoos has moved from one place to another one, and Is getting bigger..

I don't want them spreading in my tank.What will happen if I burn it? Ill probably burn some of my zoos in the process. Would they grow back (probably not)? I'm just really wanting to get rid of the aptasia

How can u tell if your zoos are healthy?

some of my zoos are turning white in the middle but there steal a greenish neon color around the out side?

what cha think?

the stuff is to small to take a pick of.

thanks!


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

if you flame the apista you will kill the polyps around it. your zoos are bleaching, this is the loss of symboatic zooanthell bacteria and is a sign that YOUR LIGHTING IS INSUFFICENT.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

rbp 4 135 said:


> if you flame the apista you will kill the polyps around it. your zoos are bleaching, this is the loss of symboatic zooanthell bacteria and is a sign that YOUR LIGHTING IS INSUFFICENT.










damn, so I don't understand why those fuckin assholes would put GREAT FOR CORALS on the fuckin box, those assholes.

glad I didn't really have to pay all that much for them









inexpensive lesson #1. Not enough light!

I'm sure you understan me want ing to experiment ith the inexpensive stf first.

Raptor told me that my lighting woul be ok before thugh to, which is another reason why I doubted your word.

Guess he was just telling me what I needed to hear.
I wouldn't of listened to any thing any on said though I had to fid out on my own.

Guess I gotta go buy a 300,000 dollar fixture now, I know I can get a used one but I'd rather have a new one









It may be the apstasia killing the patch though, because the other polyps that are on the rock are fine, and even growing, its just the ones by the aptasia that are turning white.

Sorry for doubting you won't happen again


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Its not actually the light bulbs IMO Its that you are underdriving them with the fixture you have.
You can take a corvette and put a chevette engine in it it will only go as fast as the chevette engine will let it.
Understand?
Trillion you have to start looking into things or cheaping out.
I understand that its alot of money, But you are wasting it going with lights that arent intended to do what you want them to do.

When you going to start reading that link i gave ya?


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2006)

I think you should just go FOWLR, then maybe try using that 40g as a reef.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Raptor said:


> When you going to start reading that link i gave ya?


when I can find it









so what kind of fixtures do I need?

T5 fixtures, will those work with the bulbs I have now?

thanks

oh and danny I do plan to do that

sorry guys
guess I got what I deserved


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2006)

PM Dr.Zoidberg about overdriving your ballasts. That would be the easiest solution for upping your lights.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

I hope doing that is not that hard, did any one on here do it with there fixtures?

my fixture or lights give off the same tint on my blue damsels that the ones in the pet store have

but ill look into it and give the Dr. a holla

thanks


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Well believe it or not but my aptasia is gone.

Is there any way I can stop my zoos from bleaching there selves.

I'd really like to save them if there is any chance possible.

they steal look ealthy and close u at night, but there steal bleched!

STOP IT!


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> PM Dr.Zoidberg about overdriving your ballasts. That would be the easiest solution for upping your lights.


 hey danny I tried to send a pm to that name and it said no such member.

I'm gona double check it though!


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

told u so.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Trillion how do ya know its the lights? Could be your salinity is off or you tank isnt cycled and high ammonia is present.
Have you done any water tests? You should lis you salinity,ammonia,nitrites,and nitrates in a cycling tank.
I am thinking its the water.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

raptor I hope you are right, I bet that you are

I checked my amonia about 2 days ago and it was between like 1.0 and .50 but I added more water which probably didn't help but tonight I plan on doing a water change with ro/di water

wil that heilp

my nitrites and nitrates are perfectt

will my zoos sop bleaching if I save them in time enough?

what could or should I do to lower ammonia and raise salinity

my salinity is around 1.021


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Leave your salinity there for now you dont want to shock them anymore than they are.
Looks like your tank is still cycling.
Dont add any new fish rock or corals till its done, and you get nitrate readings.
Your polyps may be toast already, Can you get a good pic of them?


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Raptor said:


> Leave your salinity there for now you dont want to shock them anymore than they are.
> Looks like your tank is still cycling.
> Dont add any new fish rock or corals till its done, and you get nitrate readings.
> Your polyps may be toast already, Can you get a good pic of them?


there s no way I can get a better pic of them un less I move the rock and if I do that they'll probably close up!

Hey raptor and every one else I just wanna take time out and say THANK YOU so much for all your help I really aprecite it, and made it this farbecaus ofyou gus

any who, I can tell ou this though my big patch of zoos are the only ones really bleaching there selves

There are about 6 other zoos on the roc total, and they look great

I even have the patch of polyps closes to my lihts.

they dont look lke there dieing thre just turning white in the middle but there tenticals on the outside are steal a bright neon orange, and neon green color

I hope I can steal save them.

hmmm lets see

Hey how about the ro/di water will that help me stop getting red hair algae?

I seen responses on my topic but when ver I open it all I get I mylast pst, that's the reason why I'm asking again

thanks

could I just used distilled water or spring water?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

You can use distilled water. Lower your polyps then if they are close to the lights.
Do a small waterchange tomarrow, But let the saltwater mix overnight and testthe salinity before you change the water.

One more thing, It could be a numerous amt of things. It could be from sponge dieing underneath the polyps, could be predatory nudibranches ect ect.
Thats why its good to arm yourself with knowledge before you jump in.
kabbish?


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

hope that works,

u really think lowerng my polyps will help?

ill try it if your sure

thanks again!


----------

